

Show HN: One command to transfer files from a git repo to a staging server - f1gm3nt
https://gist.github.com/810419
I'm not sure if this is the best way to do this or not, but thought someone here on HN might know of a better way. Also it's a neat little command you can use and I hope someone else finds this useful. You could also make this into a hook to automatically deploy to a staging server.
======
Shakakai
Piping git archive into ssh - great stuff!

